# 2009 Ostend maritime festival



## arne (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, All,
"Oostende at Anchor", is a (free entrance) sparkling maritime festival at the old dock's in the city center and in and around the railway station and old car-ferry terminal. With More than 200 historic ships; 42 music-groups; animation....
10th edition. Last year 260.000 visitors; more info at:
http://www.oostendevooranker.be/Home/ta ... fault.aspx

Rgds, Arne


----------



## arne (Nov 12, 2006)

A bit of a problem with opening, try www.oostendevooranker.be and klick on the photo to enter..Rgds, Arne


----------

